# lm_sensors not working

## chrroessner

Hi,

I tried to get my SMBus stuff working, but without luck. I searched at google and in the board, but I could not get really help. I followed https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-353707-highlight-82801db+dbl+dbm.html, but when it comes to the subsystem-IDs, I am not able to grep them inside /usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci_ids.h

I have built all i2c stuff as modules.

```

lspci

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

```

```

lspci  -n

0000:00:00.0 Class 0600: 8086:3340 (rev 03)

...

0000:00:1f.3 Class 0c05: 8086:24c3 (rev 03)

...

```

```

lspci -nvx -d 8086:24c3

0000:00:1f.3 Class 0c05: 8086:24c3 (rev 03)

        Subsystem: 152d:0706

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 5

        I/O ports at 1880 [size=32]

00: 86 80 c3 24 01 00 80 02 03 00 05 0c 00 00 00 00

10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

20: 81 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2d 15 06 07

30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 02 00 00

```

The following modules are already loaded:

```

i2c_i801

i2c_sensor

eeprom

```

Output from sensors:

```

eeprom-i2c-4-51

Adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at 1880

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       512

eeprom-i2c-3-50

Adapter: crt2

Use the ddcmon and/or decode-edid.pl scripts.

```

The notebook is about 1 year old, so I think the sensor might be supported, yet.

Do you have any ideas, what I could do to get cpu temp and fan speed shown with sensors?

Thanks in advance

Christian

----------

## pitcrawler

Did you compile every kernel option in 'Device Drivers -> I2C support  -> Hardware Sensors Chip support'  as a module then run sensors-detect?  That method checks every available hardware sensor module and tells you the correct one(s) that you need to load.  If this does not work then that means your notebook sensors are not supported by the kernel, which is quite unlikely.

----------

## chrroessner

I have rechecked this, but I really have all i2c stuff as modules.

What does the following normally look like?

```

croessner@roessi ~ $ i2cdetect -l

i2c-4   unknown         SMBus I801 adapter at 1880              Algorithm unavailable

i2c-3   unknown         crt2                                    Algorithm unavailable

i2c-2   unknown         vga                                     Algorithm unavailable

i2c-1   unknown         dvi                                     Algorithm unavailable

i2c-0   unknown         monid                                   Algorithm unavailable

```

Any further ideas? I really would love this to get it working

Thanks

Christian

----------

## pitcrawler

If you did compile every hardware sensors chip option as a module and ran sensors-detect, and if that did not find a compatible module, then the logical conclusion is that the sensors are not supported by Linux.  Either that or you did something else wrong.  I would recommend looking at the lm-sensors website.  http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/kernel26.html

----------

## chrroessner

I have checked this page and played around with the FAQ, but I find it somewhat unusable. The only thing I could see with sensors-detect was:

Here is my output from sensors-detect

```

This program will help you determine which I2C/SMBus modules you need to

load to use lm_sensors most effectively. You need to have i2c and

lm_sensors installed before running this program.

Also, you need to be `root', or at least have access to the /dev/i2c-*

files, for most things.

If you have patched your kernel and have some drivers built in, you can

safely answer NO if asked to load some modules. In this case, things may

seem a bit confusing, but they will still work.

It is generally safe and recommended to accept the default answers to all

questions, unless you know what you're doing.

 We can start with probing for (PCI) I2C or SMBus adapters.

 You do not need any special privileges for this.

 Do you want to probe now? (YES/no):

Probing for PCI bus adapters...

Use driver `i2c-i801' for device 00:1f.3: Intel 82801DB ICH4

Probe succesfully concluded.

We will now try to load each adapter module in turn.

Load `i2c-i801' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no):

Module loaded succesfully.

If you have undetectable or unsupported adapters, you can have them

scanned by manually loading the modules before running this script.

 To continue, we need module `i2c-dev' to be loaded.

 If it is built-in into your kernel, you can safely skip this.

 i2c-dev is not loaded. Do you want to load it now? (YES/no):

FATAL: Module i2c_dev not found.

 Loading failed, expect problems later on.

 We are now going to do the adapter probings. Some adapters may hang halfway

 through; we can't really help that. Also, some chips will be double detected;

 we choose the one with the highest confidence value in that case.

 If you found that the adapter hung after probing a certain address, you can

 specify that address to remain unprobed. That often

 includes address 0x69 (clock chip).

Next adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at 1880

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively):

Client found at address 0x51

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'... Success!

    (confidence 8, driver `eeprom')

Client found at address 0x69

Next adapter: crt2

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively):

Client found at address 0x50

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'... Success!

    (confidence 1, driver `eeprom')

Probing for `DDC monitor'... Success!

    (confidence 8, driver `eeprom'), other addresses: 0x51 0x52 0x53 0x54 0x55 0x56 0x57

Probing for `Maxim MAX6900'... Failed!

Next adapter: vga

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively):

Next adapter: dvi

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively):

Next adapter: monid

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively):

Some chips are also accessible through the ISA bus. ISA probes are

typically a bit more dangerous, as we have to write to I/O ports to do

this. This is usually safe though.

Do you want to scan the ISA bus? (YES/no):

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78-J'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83781D'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83782D'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83627HF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83627EHF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83697HF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `VIA Technologies VT82C686 Integrated Sensors'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `VIA Technologies VT8231 Integrated Sensors'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `ITE IT8712F'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `ITE IT8705F / SiS 950'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS'

  Trying address 0x0ca0... Failed!

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC'

  Trying address 0x0ca8... Failed!

Some Super I/O chips may also contain sensors. Super I/O probes are

typically a bit more dangerous, as we have to write to I/O ports to do

this. This is usually safe though.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no):

Probing for `ITE 8702F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0xec11)

Probing for `ITE 8705F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0xec11)

Probing for `ITE 8712F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0xec11)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87351 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xec)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87360 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xec)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87363 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xec)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87364 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xec)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87365 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xec)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87365 Super IO Voltage Sensors'

  Failed! (0xec)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87365 Super IO Thermal Sensors'

  Failed! (0xec)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87366 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xec)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87366 Super IO Voltage Sensors'

  Failed! (0xec)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87366 Super IO Thermal Sensors'

  Failed! (0xec)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87372 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xec)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87373 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xec)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87591 Super IO'

  Success... but not activated

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87371 Super IO'

  Failed! (0xec)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC97371 Super IO'

  Failed! (0xec)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC8739x Super IO'

  Failed! (0xec)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC8741x Super IO'

  Failed! (0xec)

Probing for `SMSC 47B27x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xec)

Probing for `SMSC 47M10x/13x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xec)

Probing for `SMSC 47M14x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xec)

Probing for `SMSC 47M15x/192 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xec)

Probing for `SMSC 47S42x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xec)

Probing for `SMSC 47S45x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xec)

Probing for `SMSC 47M172 Super IO'

  Failed! (0xec)

Probing for `SMSC LPC47B397-NC Super IO'

  Failed! (0xec)

Probing for `VT1211 Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0xec)

Probing for `Winbond W83627HF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0xec)

Probing for `Winbond W83627THF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0xec)

Probing for `Winbond W83637HF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0xec)

Probing for `Winbond W83697HF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0xec)

Probing for `Winbond W83697SF/UF Super IO PWM'

  Failed! (0xec)

Probing for `Winbond W83L517D Super IO'

  Failed! (0xec)

Probing for `Winbond W83627EHF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0xec11)

Do you want to scan for secondary Super I/O sensors? (YES/no):

Probing for `ITE 8702F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea11)

Probing for `ITE 8705F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea11)

Probing for `ITE 8712F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea11)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87351 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87360 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87363 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87364 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87365 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87365 Super IO Voltage Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87365 Super IO Thermal Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87366 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87366 Super IO Voltage Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87366 Super IO Thermal Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87372 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87373 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87591 Super IO'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87371 Super IO'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC97371 Super IO'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC8739x Super IO'

  Success... (no hardware monitoring capabilities)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC8741x Super IO'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `SMSC 47B27x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `SMSC 47M10x/13x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `SMSC 47M14x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `SMSC 47M15x/192 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `SMSC 47S42x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `SMSC 47S45x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `SMSC 47M172 Super IO'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `SMSC LPC47B397-NC Super IO'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `VT1211 Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Winbond W83627HF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Winbond W83627THF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Winbond W83637HF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Winbond W83697HF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Winbond W83697SF/UF Super IO PWM'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Winbond W83L517D Super IO'

  Failed! (0xea)

Probing for `Winbond W83627EHF Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (0xea11)

 Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

 Just press ENTER to continue:

Driver `eeprom' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * Bus `SMBus I801 adapter at 1880'

    Busdriver `i2c-i801', I2C address 0x51

    Chip `SPD EEPROM' (confidence: 8)

  * Bus `crt2'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x50 (and 0x51 0x52 0x53 0x54 0x55 0x56 0x57)

    Chip `DDC monitor' (confidence: 8)

 I will now generate the commands needed to load the I2C modules.

 Sometimes, a chip is available both through the ISA bus and an I2C bus.

 ISA bus access is faster, but you need to load an additional driver module

 for it. If you have the choice, do you want to use the ISA bus or the

 I2C/SMBus (ISA/smbus)?

If you want to load the modules at startup, generate a config file

below and make sure lm_sensors gets started; e.g

$ rc-update add lm_sensors default.

To make the sensors modules behave correctly, add these lines to

/etc/modules.conf:

#----cut here----

# I2C module options

alias char-major-89 i2c-dev

#----end cut here----

WARNING! If you have some things built into your kernel, the list above

will contain too many modules. Skip the appropriate ones! You really should

try these commands right now to make sure everything is working properly.

Monitoring programs won't work until it's done.

To load everything that is needed, execute the commands above...

#----cut here----

# I2C adapter drivers

modprobe i2c-i801

# modprobe unknown adapter monid

# modprobe unknown adapter dvi

# modprobe unknown adapter vga

# modprobe unknown adapter crt2

# I2C chip drivers

modprobe eeprom

# sleep 2 # optional

/usr/bin/sensors -s # recommended

Do you want to overwrite /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors? Enter s to specify other file name?

  (yes/NO/s):

```

Two line say success; the one with PC87591 and the one with PC8739x. But both are not really supported, aren´t they?

What do you think should I do now? Writing a bug report, or what else?

Thanks

Christian

----------

## sale

Hello!

I have AMD64 laptop and the same problem, and have already postet a ticket at lm_sensors support:

http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/readticket.cgi?ticket=2017

ticket #: 2017  Timestamp: 2005-07-10 18:37:55-07  Version/Environment: lm_sensors 2.9.1 Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r11

  Subject: no driver for National Semiconductors PC87591 Super IO  Category: hardware

  Contact: saso dot golubic   Status: Examined/Solved

  Problem in detail:

   have a HP NX9105 PG693EA laptop with nforce3 150 motherboard that is recognised  

corectly, but sensors -detect sais there is no driver for Nat. Semicon. PC87591.  

I saw that there is no plans for driver.  

Is there possibility to use another one or will driver be developed?  

Thx, Sale  

  Reply from support:

  If there are  any plans they will be posted on the new drivers page.

You may try hacking the 87360 driver, no idea if  they have anything  in

common or not.

sorry.

So, no lm_sensors for now I guess.

Sale

----------

## dgaffuri

Very stupid question, but I see that sensors-detect says

```
FATAL: Module i2c_dev not found.

 Loading failed, expect problems later on. 
```

Did you enable I2C Device Interface (I2C_CHARDEV) in kernel?

----------

## chrroessner

The i2c-core and i2c-dev are builtin the kernel. Changing this to modules does not solve the problem.

----------

## bandreabis

I can't find i2c_dev... where is it?

Andrea

----------

